# Out of home streaming



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Does this still work? I haven't tried to use it for a while and now when I did it no longer seems to be working.

I've tested that it still works in home on the online.tivo.com and the ios app. Reran streaming setup just in case.

As soon as I go to a different network everything grays out in the app (and the play buttons disappear in online).

I've gone to the streaming IP (http://192.168.1.17:49152/sysinfo) and in there noticed that it says I have 12/12 clients but don't have any kind of reset client button.

I have a 6 tuner Roamio, and 3 mini's. I've rebooted everything.

Anything else I can do? Going out of town tomorrow!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

jhjones75 said:


> Does this still work? I haven't tried to use it for a while and now when I did it no longer seems to be working.
> 
> I've tested that it still works in home on the online.tivo.com and the ios app. Reran streaming setup just in case.
> 
> ...


Sorry that I'm late to this thread. When you do get back on the home network, I'd try resetting the mobile app and setting up streaming again from scratch.

FWIW, OOH is working fine right now, streamed from one of my Bolts. I'm home, but I confirmed by wi-fi tethering my iPad to my iPhone.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, that was one of the first things I tried.


----------



## tneison (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't have any luck yet with getting this to work either. My router UPnP setting is one, I configured the mobile app for streaming (while on my home network) and all looks good. As soon as I'm off my home network the ability to stream on the app is greyed out.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

tneison said:


> I don't have any luck yet with getting this to work either. My router UPnP setting is one, I configured the mobile app for streaming (while on my home network) and all looks good. As soon as I'm off my home network the ability to stream on the app is greyed out.


UPnP is not a factor. I first assumed that too, but found out that TiVo actually proxies OOH through their own servers.

Couple of things to check. Are you trying to stream to an iPhone? Cellular streaming is not supported by iOS. You can download that show to your iPhone using cellular, however, and start watching after a minute or two.

if it's not an iPhone, have you tried a few different shows? Some shows are unstreamable due to copy protection.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Steve said:


> UPnP is not a factor. I first assumed that too, but found out that TiVo actually proxies OOH through their own servers.
> 
> Couple of things to check. Are you trying to stream to an iPhone? Cellular streaming is not supported by iOS. You can download that show to your iPhone using cellular, however, and start watching after a minute or two.
> 
> if it's not an iPhone, have you tried a few different shows? Some shows are unstreamable due to copy protection.


Not the OP but was wondering if there's any news on when TiVo was going to work out cellular streaming on iOS for the Bolt.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Steaming is to the iPad. Used to work just fine. Doesn't work for any show or movie, even stuff I've pulled to the TiVo from my PC without the copyright bit set. 

Everything that doesn't work used to work. At a guess it's either a complete failure at some point in the process or I'm at the max on my client limit in the streaming side. Since it says I'm at 12/12.


----------

